# Torrent Duck (Chile)



## Glenn Bartley (Nov 30, 2017)

The Torrent Ducks in Chile are SO MUCH darker than the ones I have seen in Ecuador and Peru. 

Such beautiful ducks!

G


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2017)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Glenn.


----------

